# Bulb Presets for Superior Drummer 2.0



## Coryd

http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=97


----------



## nojyeloot

Just got the Toontrack promo email myself. I'll be checking this out


----------



## deely

Hmm, samples on the toontrack page don't sound very well compared to original versions...


----------



## DrewsifStalin

I think they made him build them from scratch. But yeah, I'd bet he probably didn't make them to the par of his usual mixes, it'd be like handing people magic!


----------



## Yaris

I think once you mix them into a song it will sound much better. For these demos I bet they just turned the drums way up so you could hear the samples.


----------



## AeonSolus

that snare sounds so bulb, but the kick is too clicky for my taste


----------



## DrewsifStalin

The mini kit snare is awesome, haha


----------



## AvantGuardian

That's awesome, good for Bulb. I'll check out the demo clips after work. For $15, I'll probably grab this.


----------



## Winspear

I've always avoided the S2.0 mixer because I prefer to approach the drums like recorded drums using my plugins within Sonar. I've had a look at some of the plugins though and they seem really neat. Definately going to pick this up and have a look at it with a nice price like that.


----------



## Winspear

Downloading now - I'll upload some tracks in an hour or so.


----------



## JamesM

*mod edit: don't be a dick or you'll get a couple days off...*


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Yea, I'm pretty sure Bulb uses Multi-Out. The kick sounds awful on all patches.


----------



## bulb

Hey guys!
Toontrack asked me to make them an artist preset pack for S2.0, and the preset pack is now up on the Toontrack site!
You can find it here: http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=97
Enjoy!


----------



## Razzy

Repost! lol

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/144023-all-wanting-bulbs-mishas-s2-0-preset.html


----------



## Customisbetter

Wow the reasons for getting SD2 are overwhelming now.

I might pick these up pretty soon. Thanks Bulba!


----------



## bandinaboy

as much as i love bulb, and his drum sounds... these just dont do it for me. Ole Englund (fearedse) has a preset i like a little better for free....


----------



## gfactor

Man I hate to say it but those don't sound so hot.
Not even close to the caliber of the bulb drums we all know and love.

I don't know what it is but they sound more 'fake' then his usual stuff


----------



## technomancer

Keep in mind these were made specifically to use samples that come with SD2.0 while Misha's clips almost all use expansion pack samples


----------



## Rojne

probably gonna grab this next week and try it out!


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I just dont get the idea of using someone elses setup. i hope bulb makes a bunch of money, but this just invites clones to clone


----------



## AvantGuardian

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I just dont get the idea of using someone elses setup. i hope bulb makes a bunch of money, but this just invites clones to clone


 
I see where you're coming from - just lifting someone's settings and applying them to your tracks is kind of lame. For me though, I'm pretty inexperienced when it comes to mixing SD 2.0, so being able to see what others are doing with their presets can hopefully give me some inspiration. I'd look at these more as an educational kind of a thing and a starting point rather than just loading up a present and calling it done.


----------



## Larcher

Like alot of people said here, the bulb drum sound on album sounds different, but the snare is very nice I think.


----------



## Krankguitarist

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I just dont get the idea of using someone elses setup. i hope bulb makes a bunch of money, but this just invites clones to clone



What's so wrong with that?

There is nothing new under the sun. Striving for something completely original and not-the-least-bit-derivative is impossible. So why not start from something that you know that you like, rather than a blank slate?

The settings are changeable, there's nothing to stop a person from fiddling around and fine-tuning to their liking.

Anything that removes barriers from the creative process gets a big thumbs up for me. Twiddling around and trying to get a good drum sound is a pain in the ass when you just want to lay down some riffs.

Bulb, congrats on this.


----------



## grantcooper2

Krankguitarist said:


> What's so wrong with that?
> 
> There is nothing new under the sun. Striving for something completely original and not-the-least-bit-derivative is impossible. So why not start from something that you know that you like, rather than a blank slate?
> 
> The settings are changeable, there's nothing to stop a person from fiddling around and fine-tuning to their liking.
> 
> Anything that removes barriers from the creative process gets a big thumbs up for me. Twiddling around and trying to get a good drum sound is a pain in the ass when you just want to lay down some riffs.
> 
> Bulb, congrats on this.



+1 times a million. chances are people aren't completely satisfied with someone elses sound anyways - unless you are an idiot. so they are going to take something they know they like a lot and what is very close to what they might be hearing in their head, and then make minor adjustments to come up with great sounds.

I do this for nearly every new piece of software/gear I own. Find out what others do to get great sounds, then tweak to taste from there. rather than just diving alone into a deep sea of the unknown for the first time, it is sometimes better to bring a guide with you to help you discover something you may not have discovered otherwise.


----------



## Krucifixtion

The SD2.0 kicks suck and I always found them to be very difficult to sound great even with tons of EQ'ing and tweaking. Drop in a Metal Foundry kick and tweak these a little and seems like they would sound pretty good. I do like the snare tones. Obviously these are not his album tones, because I am sure he's running and having them mixed through way more stuff other than just the SD2.0 mixer stuff. Probably just basic starting points like everyone else has said.


----------



## Razzy

Krucifixtion said:


> The SD2.0 kicks suck and I always found them to be very difficult to sound great even with tons of EQ'ing and tweaking. Drop in a Metal Foundry kick and tweak these a little and seems like they would sound pretty good. I do like the snare tones. Obviously these are not his album tones, because I am sure he's running and having them mixed through way more stuff other than just the SD2.0 mixer stuff. Probably just basic starting points like everyone else has said.



You're right, what they should've done is clone Bulb's hard-drive, and started selling exact copies of his entire setup. (Computer/Interfaces/Software/Monitors/Desk/etc...)


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Razzy said:


> You're right, what they should've done is clone Bulb's hard-drive, and started selling exact copies of his entire setup. (Computer/Interfaces/Software/Monitors/Desk/etc...)



+1 for that Sir.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Krankguitarist said:


> What's so wrong with that?



Call me crazy, but i think music is about self exploration. Finding out what you like and finding your own nitch. Sure not much is original, but i feel like when you buy presets, your not even trying. To each their own i suppose.


----------



## JamesM

The Armada said:


> *mod edit: don't be a dick or you'll get a couple days off...*



Sorry. 
I'm just musically frustrated and taking it out on the internet. 

It's really nice to see you getting continued success, Bulb.


----------



## Winspear

My opinion:

-Sounds as good as the record? No
-There to be copied with no adjustment? No
-A good learning resource to be able to look at some settings for sounds that you like, for just £10? Absolutely 

Thanks Misha


----------



## ROAR

EtherealEntity said:


> My opinion:
> 
> -Sounds as good as the record? No
> -There to be copied with no adjustment? No
> -A good learning resource to be able to look at some settings for sounds that you like, for just £10? Absolutely
> 
> Thanks Misha



Best way to put it.


----------



## Antenna

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Call me crazy, but i think music is about self exploration. Finding out what you like and finding your own nitch. Sure not much is original, but i feel like when you buy presets, your not even trying. To each their own i suppose.


While music is truly all about self exploration sometimes one can find them self tweaking and never finding "that sound" they are trying to reach. Presets can get you closer to it by showing you how someone made their sound so good. If used right and not cloned its a fantastic learning tool. Like when I used the bulb patch on my pod x3, it taught me a shit ton how to tweak the Pod for a decent tone that I probably would have taken forever to get somewhat close to before. It's ok to emulate in order to evolve, just never outright rip a brotha off! Also Its so great to see misha getting all this attention! Congrats homes! You deserve all of it.


----------



## Krankguitarist

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Call me crazy, but i think music is about self exploration. Finding out what you like and finding your own nitch. Sure not much is original, but i feel like when you buy presets, your not even trying. To each their own i suppose.



I agree in some ways. Music is about self-expression. Finding your own niche is a large part of that.

However, sound design and production requires a much different skill set than something like songwriting or playing an instrument. It has much more to do with the "Producer" or "Engineer" role than the "Musician" or "Composer" role.

If you ask me, it's no different from the extremely common practice of paying somebody else to mix your recordings.


----------



## The Omega Experiment

Boy do I love those SD snares....

I use SSD and I love them, but they don't touch Superior snares.


----------



## Wookieslayer

anyone lol that Bulby's presets are more expensive than Sneap's?


----------



## ROAR

I thought music was about chicks and money...


----------



## ddtonfire

The sample tunes all sound pre-master, but for that, sound very useable and a great place to start!


----------



## ROAR

Wookieslayer said:


> anyone lol that Bulby's presets are more expensive than Sneap's?



no they're not... they're all $15


----------



## bulb

Hey guys, just to clear a few issues up (although it seems for the most part everyone "gets it" already)

These presets are just starting points, and it was a very fun challenge for me.
Obviously these arent the album tones, that would be impossible because i was told to make presets that ANYONE could use.
So all the mixing is to a single out and it is all done in SD because not everyone has the same DAW or plugins so presets that use those or that require certain drum bus settings would be useless.

In real life i use a bit of both and i have external plugins as well, and in the test clips have absolutely nothing on the mix or master bus. 
Right off the bat, just sending the different parts of the kits to different outs will make it sound better, but once again i was setting these up for the bare minimum setup.

Its just supposed to be a good starting point for you to build your mix from, so that you can build on it and give it your own identity and have it work and make sense for your individual setup.

So yeah, hope you guys enjoy it! And if you dont dig the sounds or dont "get" why its out there, then you can just ignore it and pray that your parents dont force you to download it against your will! (Call me for help!)


----------



## Krankguitarist

ROAR said:


> no they're not... they're all $15



Yeah, it seems all the producer presets got a price hike recently. They used to be $9, now they're $15.


----------



## AlucardXIX

technomancer said:


> Keep in mind these were made specifically to use samples that come with SD2.0 while Misha's clips almost all use expansion pack samples



:?

When I talked to Misha on their last stop here, he said he used stock Avatar for the album...


----------



## ROAR

Krankguitarist said:


> Yeah, it seems all the producer presets got a price hike recently. They used to be $9, now they're $15.



That's economics! 
Class dismissed.


----------



## bulb

AlucardXIX said:


> :?
> 
> When I talked to Misha on their last stop here, he said he used stock Avatar for the album...



yeah, i did use stock avatar, but i mixed outside of the s2.0 mixer in addition to inside the mixer, on top of that the album is mastered
the paragraph i just wrote should explain it all


----------



## tranqx

AlucardXIX said:


> :?
> 
> When I talked to Misha on their last stop here, he said he used stock Avatar for the album...



It's an Avatar kick mixed with a sample from the first DFHS library.

Edit: At least thats what Nolly told me and I just asked Misha about it the other day haha


----------



## Prydogga

The only thing I like about this, is building from his snare setup, the kick I don't care at all about, I enjoy the sound of mine, and it works for me, but Bulb's snares have always been something I look up to when trying to create my own good snare.

I'll definitely get this one 

Edit: IMO the snare in the mini kit one is actually pretty cool, it's not the greatest, but it's among the realest SD kick setups I've heard.

Edit 2: I NEED the big and open snare. That's lovely and big.


----------



## bulb

tranqx said:


> It's an Avatar kick mixed with a sample from the first DFHS library.
> 
> Edit: At least thats what Nolly told me and I just asked Misha about it the other day haha



yeah its a mix of the two, but thats the only non avatar sample


----------



## Wookieslayer

Krankguitarist said:


> Yeah, it seems all the producer presets got a price hike recently. They used to be $9, now they're $15.



Oh fo sho, didn't check em since last time, but yeah.

Very cool nonetheless!


----------



## Clocks

Meh was hoping for a bit more. Sounds very stocky. You can do alot alot more in the mixer of s2.0 espc for the kick.
I only have ozone running on the whole kit as after effects and do all mixing inside s2.0 and get a much nicer kick imo.
Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Prydogga

Clocks said:


> Meh was hoping for a bit more. Sounds very stocky. You can do alot alot more in the mixer of s2.0 espc for the kick.
> I only have ozone running on the whole kit as after effects and do all mixing inside s2.0 and get a much nicer kick imo.
> Thanks but no thanks.




I wouldn't say the kick sounds particularly good in this preset pack, but it certainly isn't close to stock. Same goes for the snare.


----------



## AlucardXIX

bulb said:


> yeah, i did use stock avatar, but i mixed outside of the s2.0 mixer in addition to inside the mixer, on top of that the album is mastered
> the paragraph i just wrote should explain it all



Best way to do it after all. Though, I like using Avatar kick and snare and the rest Metal Foundry.


----------



## shadowchild

Is there a problem with the old school sample? Or is it just a lo-fi preset?


----------



## technomancer

*Ok guys, this isn't the Toontrack support forum. If you're having issues and actually bought the software Toontrack provides customer support. I moved all the help posts to a new Superior Drummer 2.0 sticky here*

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/144150-superior-drummer-2-0-q.html


----------



## bulb

shadowchild said:


> Is there a problem with the old school sample? Or is it just a lo-fi preset?



its just a lofi preset
if you like to bounce your drums and then mix, i figured that could be really useful for certain sections!


----------



## AlexWadeWC

I'm pretty sure ALL of the producer presets offered by Toontrack are just starting points. That's how I've always viewed them. If you thought Toontrack would offer album quality drum presets for $15 then you need to get a clue haha.

Using these producer presets with multi out and then doing your OWN mix in your DAW of choice is ALWAYS the way to go. I've been using the "Bleed" preset from the 2.2.2 update as of late and getting awesome results.

Can't wait to try mixing Misha's presets as well.


----------



## JamesM

Bought the pack. I like them very much, though I don't think I'll be using them.


----------



## illimmigrant

bulb said:


> yeah, i did use stock avatar, but i mixed outside of the s2.0 mixer in addition to inside the mixer, on top of that the album is mastered
> the paragraph i just wrote should explain it all


 
Misha, I think you should do a 5 minute youtube overview on mixing S2.0 drums 
However, since this is a guitar forum, we wouldn't be upset if you did a (short) guitar mixing tutorial as well!


----------



## Jogeta

illimmigrant said:


> Misha, I think you should do a 5 minute youtube overview on mixing S2.0 drums
> However, since this is a guitar forum, we wouldn't be upset if you did a (short) guitar mixing tutorial as well!




You know I was gonna ask him to do something like that if I get to meet him on tour!

Not for mixing/production purposes - just to see him on screen


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

some of you guys are like teenage girls with a crush


----------



## ROAR

^hahhahah


----------



## Jogeta

7 Strings of Hate said:


> some of you guys are like teenage girls with a crush



 

You're right! He wrote Zyglrox.


----------



## bulb

7 Strings of Hate said:


> some of you guys are like teenage girls with a crush



yeah i know dude, its like you know you wont find anything to like in any thread relating to me and yet you still post in it
but its okay, im fine with you havin a crush on me, maybe in another lifetime you know?


----------



## Antenna

hahaha Misha you should go by the name Justin Bulber..... I mean i'm just saying, I'd cry at the site of you......


----------



## ROAR

I saw them at Thrash and Burn and cried.
No joke.






Ok it's a joke.
<3


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

bulb said:


> yeah i know dude, its like you know you wont find anything to like in any thread relating to me and yet you still post in it
> but its okay, im fine with you havin a crush on me, maybe in another lifetime you know?



Oh bulb, you know i love ya. Idol worship just bugs me for some reason. Nothing to do with you really.


----------



## shadowchild

I will buy this pack... I like the elegant rock and the big and open samples.


----------



## MakewayforMan

Like Alex said earlier, all the presets are really just the tip of the iceberg in regards to the sound you can get if you just get a little creative with it. Definitely go multi-out into your DAW, and experiment with different plugs until you get that perfect sound! Getting a huge sounding kit usually is gonna take a little while . (Especially if you're someone like me, constantly tweaking shit). Any of the preset packs sound "un-finished" because they are. That's what SDXs are all about. Its what _you_ do with it, Mang!


----------



## sKourge

Justin Beaver and Bulb in the same sentence? That's blasphemy sir.

LOVE the snares Misha. I like the kits, and appreciate taking the time to create them for us to use. I'm REALLY diggin the Big and Open and Old School setups. Love em.


----------



## ubersyntax

Has anyone purchased these?

Does anyone have any clips applying these SD2.0 Bulb presets? 

I know $15 isn't a lot, but I want to hear some non-pro mixes applying these presets more in a raw state. The samples on the Toontrack page sound decent, but I'm wondering how many post processes or things they did in the mastering stages for those clips were done to polish them up and sound good.  Thanks!


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Here's a clip I made, for this one I literally just threw "Elegant Rock" onto S2.0
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4188409/ElegantRock.mp3
It _is_ mastered, but ll I really did was some loudness, and 300-900hz reduction
here's the same mastering with some editing on the drums
Ow My Feelings (MixtestV2) by DrewsifStalin on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## manana

Just as a related whatever, whats the best way to get a nice overall click with a kick? I usually raise 3.5 and then around 5K but thats not the best sounding for me.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Oh man.... here's from my bulb patch, these are the eq's how i set em on the KD IN only









There's also a trans (important) and a compressor (which I dont do for my drums, as suggested by nolly)


----------



## keshav

Drew, I would strongly suggest cutting as much 8k as possible - that's the irritating Avatar kick frequency. Dunno if you're going for a clicky sound on purpose, but that spike at 8k is basically what makes it sound plastic.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You'd think they'd offer this for free and just pay Misha for em.


----------



## Winspear

manana said:


> Just as a related whatever, whats the best way to get a nice overall click with a kick? I usually raise 3.5 and then around 5K but thats not the best sounding for me.



10k may be the click you are looking for.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

keshav said:


> Drew, I would strongly suggest cutting as much 8k as possible - that's the irritating Avatar kick frequency. Dunno if you're going for a clicky sound on purpose, but that spike at 8k is basically what makes it sound plastic.


I tried that! It sounded PREEEETTTYYY awkward! But I didn't get to play with it much! I'd probably just blend 70/30 with Metal Foundry anyway!


----------



## -Nolly-

ubersyntax said:


> Has anyone purchased these?
> 
> Does anyone have any clips applying these SD2.0 Bulb presets?
> 
> I know $15 isn't a lot, but I want to hear some non-pro mixes applying these presets more in a raw state. The samples on the Toontrack page sound decent, but I'm wondering how many post processes or things they did in the mastering stages for those clips were done to polish them up and sound good.  Thanks!



actually i made the clips, and they have no external processing on them, they dont have anything on the master bus, so they actually are technically clipping, but i didnt want to put anything that would change the sound of the drums, and i didnt even make it multi out (which would make it sound better) just to keep it as simple and basic as possible.
even the guitars and bass have nothing on them, not even eq
its just a good starting point, so i wanted to make it as simple as possible so you could work up from there


----------



## -Nolly-

godammit, im on nolly's computer, this is misha hahah


----------



## bulb

there thats better haha


----------



## Guitarholic

bulb said:


> there thats better haha



LOL! That was pretty funny Meesh xD


----------



## itscurbe

-Nolly- said:


> actually i made the clips, and they have no external processing on them, they dont have anything on the master bus, so they actually are technically clipping, but i didnt want to put anything that would change the sound of the drums, and i didnt even make it multi out (which would make it sound better) just to keep it as simple and basic as possible.
> even the guitars and bass have nothing on them, not even eq
> its just a good starting point, so i wanted to make it as simple as possible so you could work up from there




It feels like you're giving us everything but the secret ingredient.


----------



## keshav

itscurbe said:


> It feels like you're giving us everything but the secret ingredient.



Actually, his last post mentioned the secret ingredient right there - multi out. Just try it and work from there, it should make a big difference straightaway.


----------



## buddha

bandinaboy said:


> as much as i love bulb, and his drum sounds... these just dont do it for me. Ole Englund (fearedse) has a preset i like a little better for free....



where can i find them? im looking for presets to help me learn how to eq better and to give me a solid foundation.. trying to learn from scratch is hard.


----------



## drmosh

buddha said:


> where can i find them? im looking for presets to help me learn how to eq better and to give me a solid foundation.. trying to learn from scratch is hard.



www.toontrack.com


----------



## Prydogga

I believe he meant the Ola Englund presets.


----------



## Winspear

buddha said:


> where can i find them? im looking for presets to help me learn how to eq better and to give me a solid foundation.. trying to learn from scratch is hard.


Tutorials | Ola Englund


----------

